# Paph. Eva Weigner in bud



## Marco (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm so excited. 







Will post progression when it's fully opened if it don't blast. I so hope it don't blast.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2006)

Yay!:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like it's off to a great start, Marco!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 5, 2006)

Looking forward to this one. I like Eva Weigner.


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2006)

Let me see if I can dredge up a photo of the last bloom on this plant....





That's not the best photo, but it was the one that showed all three buds. 
Marco, I cannot wait to see how it is this time! I got this plant and my Berenice from Ross (Paphreek) and I swear, I would buy from him again in a second or less, his plants are so fabulously grown! Just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, I want one too now. Of course.:rollhappy:


----------



## gore42 (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome Marco  I have one in spike too... about the same height. Wanna race ?  

- Matt


----------



## gore42 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine is this plant:






Which has a very different petal stance... I like them both 

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2006)

I have to say, when I bought the Eva which is now Marco's, I was hoping for Matt's petal stance. Marco's is very nice, but I tend (in general, and it is a flaw, mind you) to like a wider shoulder stance. So, Matt, you know where to find me when the time comes.


----------



## Marco (Dec 5, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Mine is this plant:
> 
> Which has a very different petal stance... I like them both
> 
> - Matt



Matt your's looks like it took on more of the stonei stance which is great. I got your last one from this batch I believe. It really picked up the pace after I repotted it. I hope it blooms just like that one in the picture.



gore42 said:


> about the same height. Wanna race ?



sure...it'd be interesting to see their difference 



Heather said:


> but I tend ..... to like a wider shoulder stance



thats why you luuuuuv adductum


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2006)

Nope, that's why I love stonei X adductum!!!


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice, can't wait to see it in full bloom


----------



## gore42 (Dec 13, 2006)

How it coming Marco?

- Matt


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2006)

Matt the spikes about the same height as yours. Im going to take a picture of it when I get home


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 13, 2006)

looks so far so good, Marco! 

love how the betta bowl are lined up across the page!


----------



## Marco (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's photo ,with no flash, of the spike 10 days after the first photo.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2006)

Time to stake?


----------



## Marco (Dec 14, 2006)

i was thinking about staking it but i dont know if i will. The stem looks. It's growing straight and not arching over. I'll probably stake it if it seems like it cant support the flowers.

Would any of you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2006)

Pssst. [What's w/ the premature picture taking? Could wait till it was fully erect?]oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

I probably wouldn't stake it now, but don't move it if you want the flowers facing the same way when they are fully open. Eva has strong stems, should be fine.

(BTW, 3 flowers :evil

Jon


----------



## Heather (Dec 15, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Pssst. [What's w/ the premature picture taking? Could wait till it was fully erect?]oke:




Some people enjoy seeing the progression of the flowers opening.

I probably wouldn't stake it either, Marco.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> Some people enjoy seeing the progression of the flowers opening.
> 
> I probably wouldn't stake it either, Marco.



And some people are afraid of erect growths...oke:


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Heather (Dec 15, 2006)

NYEric said:


> And some people are afraid of erect growths...oke:



You should ask the guy I'm dating about that.


----------



## Marco (Dec 20, 2006)

Normally id post a progression of all the pictures at once but im to excited i cant help myself











The spikes about 20" from the top of the potting medium. And left unstaked as everyone suggested.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2006)

Heather said:


> You should ask the guy I'm dating about that.


"She went through men so hard they nicknamed her Homicide." oke:


----------



## Marco (Dec 23, 2006)

Maybe it'll be fully open for christmas? It would be sweet. But I doubt it though.

12.23.06-12:27am


----------



## Barbara (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking good. I think it will be a colourful one. Nice growing Marco. 
Barb.


----------



## Marco (Dec 26, 2006)

*more premature photos*

some more premature photos. I thinks it's still got some more opening up to do.


12.24.06 @ 4:30pm





12.24.06 @ 11:38pm





12.25.06 @ 4:46pm





12.26.06 @ 2:39pm





12.26.06 @ 10:30pm





12.26.06 @ 10:30pm with quarter for size comparison


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks Great!!

I'd say over tonight and tomorrow you should see it "stretch out" into a fantastic flower. Keep us posted!

Jon


----------



## gore42 (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks great Marco! Mine is still a good 4 or 5 days behind yours, so maybe I'll get some pictures posted by the time your second bloom is open  Really nice long petals you've got on that one 

Matt


----------



## Heather (Dec 27, 2006)

Petals will get longer and twistier....looks nice. Makes me wish I hadn't let it go, actually!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Marco,

The flower looks great - really gorgeous!!!!:wink: 
But why is there a coin?? Does it mean you will sell the plant for one Dollar or only for a Nickel???:rollhappy: 

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2006)

NIce flower.


----------



## Marco (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's an update picture, taken just now. of the eva with all flowers open. 











Sorry everyone I haven't really been too active. Ever since tax season started and Ive been working appx 9-10 hours shifts m-f and sat as well. along with studying and the SO i basically just have time to sleep eat....water plants and feed bettas...it all works out though cause its winter and the plants dont need to much water....

I still have some open items with some of you that I do apologize for.

Tony - I haven't forgot....I still have the compot their doing great and healthy. Theyre actually the only compot I've been paying attention to. My neo x vanda compot is withering away and my neo compot well.....they're surviving...I aint sending them out now though cause its too cold. You will have them as soon as it gets warm...you have my word I still have your address

Tien - Here I am...got your pm  

John (phrag) - i know youre reading this are you back on the forum yet?


Thanks for looking everyone


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2007)

Marco said:


> Tony - I haven't forgot....I still have the compot their doing great and healthy. Theyre actually the only compot I've been paying attention to. My neo x vanda compot is withering away and my neo compot well.....they're surviving...I aint sending them out now though cause its too cold. You will have them as soon as it gets warm...you have my word I still have your address



No rush, whenever you get around to it is cool. The Eva is looking great, you can send that my way too if you want.


----------

